# Bad news comes in 3's :-(



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

With Rory and little mouse leaving us for rainbow bridge I've had an awful week with awful vet bills. 

I had the vet out this morning to see wiggles (my horse) and he has a foot abscess :-( £110 down now I don't think I'll be able to get the boys neutered on the 15th like I hoped. 

View attachment 81330


This is my sorry little soldier xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Horses are wonderful. (No, I've never owned one.) I know you'll do what you can to keep him healthy. 

He looks fit. I'm sure Wiggles will be fine. 

How old is he?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He's only 5 he is very healthy, maybe a little overweight as too much grass is usually what causes these abscesses. He has to have his poultice (bandage with a soaked warm pad underneath his hoof) on until the abscess bursts and clears out which will be lovely and disgusting for me to clean :-( 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yikes. Sounds like the giant blisters I'd get on my feet when I'd go roller skating as a kid. 


Silly horse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe hopefully all goes well for him and things start to look better for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope so too. I'll take a photo of the abscess when it bursts so you can all see how gross it is xx  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ewww, I've cleaned a burst abcess before when I was helping the horse I ride. Nasty -- smells terrible too!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

The smell is awful! I didn't get a photo but it burst yesterday so now I'm changing poultices twice a day... Rats are so much easier to take care of that a horse... I love all my animals though especially my wiggles x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What a handsome little guy  I love horses 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

